# IPhone 5 "Live" updates from unveiling



## AmbienT (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey guys, Apple are at a conference in San Francisco having the unveiling of the new iPhone 5 and more right now and as an Apple "hater", these things actually look really good!

Here is a site which is streaming live text and photo based updates, you may have to scroll back a bit because they're talking about the new gen iPods and such also.

Anyway, enjoy! 
http://live.theverge.com/apple-iphone-5-live-blog/


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 12, 2012)

I wanted to like it, but changing the connector to a new proprietary design that is shared with 0 devices in the world = epic fail. No improvement can make up for that.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 12, 2012)

Someone on the net said it perfectly.

"The release of a new iPhone was comparable to the release of the latest release from Porsche or Lamborghini. But now the iPhone has become the Toyota Camry and everyone has one. It's become safe and way behind in sales and specs to the current selection of Androids"


----------



## AmbienT (Sep 12, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I wanted to like it, but changing the connector to a new proprietary design that is shared with 0 devices in the world = epic fail. No improvement can make up for that.



I agree, although admittedly I do kind of like the "universal direction" usb idea, Apple users having to buy a separate adaptor for their existing accessories aren't going to be happy either.

Honestly I wish Samsung just made metal housing for their phones so they didn't feel so flimsy


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 12, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> Someone on the net said it perfectly.
> 
> "The release of a new iPhone was comparable to the release of the latest release from Porsche or Lamborghini. But now the iPhone has become the Toyota Camry and everyone has one. It's become safe and way behind in sales and specs to the current selection of Androids"


 
This is not entirely true. The current selection of Androids AFAIK has nothing directly comparable to iPhone. They are all WAY bigger, which is NOT better. The 4S is already borderline too big and now they're pushing it even further. Some of us don't want to carry tablets around in our pockets


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 12, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> This is not entirely true. The current selection of Androids AFAIK has nothing directly comparable to iPhone. They are all WAY bigger, which is NOT better. The 4S is already borderline too big and now they're pushing it even further. Some of us don't want to carry tablets around in our pockets



Nothing comparable to the iPhone in what way? 

Also that was a quote from an internet site like Engadget or something..


----------



## Labrie (Sep 12, 2012)

I'll be getting a white one when they are available. I love my iphone 4 and only have minor complaints. I fail to see why the connector change is bunching everyone's panties. The only time I ever plug my phone into anything is to charge it, which it comes with a cable for. Other than that everything else is done wireless.


----------



## AmbienT (Sep 12, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> This is not entirely true. The current selection of Androids AFAIK has nothing directly comparable to iPhone. They are all WAY bigger, which is NOT better. The 4S is already borderline too big and now they're pushing it even further. Some of us don't want to carry tablets around in our pockets



But the 4 inch screen is in a 16:9 ratio so it looks like it's barely increased in width but length wise it's moved into widescreen territory (assuming you've got it sideways) 
The new GS3's boast a 4.8" 

Thank god they removed those terrible glass backs, no idea what they were thinking with those 

Being able to get "free" paid apps off the internet will always draw me back to android though


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 12, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> Nothing comparable to the iPhone in what way?


 
Being decently powerful and full-featured with decent battery life without being freakin huge. The few Android devices that are iPhone-size or smaller are all watered down in some way. If you want a full-featured Android, it has to be almost tablet-sized.


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 12, 2012)

Labrie said:


> I'll be getting a white one when they are available. I love my iphone 4 and only have minor complaints. I fail to see why the connector change is bunching everyone's panties. The only time I ever plug my phone into anything is to charge it, which it comes with a cable for. Other than that everything else is done wireless.


 
I have a $100 mount for my car, a $150 speaker dock, and 4 regular charging cables ($5 each?) for the 4S plus a $30 waterproof armband for running... all of which become useless with the 5. So that's around $300 in accessories that need to be replaced whenever companies get around to making replacements. I'm guessing most decent stuff will not be available right away.


----------



## AmbienT (Sep 12, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Being decently powerful and full-featured with decent battery life without being freakin huge. The few Android devices that are iPhone-size or smaller are all watered down in some way. If you want a full-featured Android, it has to be almost tablet-sized.



The only thing I can pick thats "watered down" with a Galaxy S3 is the plastic casing.

I just don't like that Apple practically force you to do things their way.
Even with simple stuff like the usb port, they could easily put a micro usb port in there but then that would be compatible with other other phones and such.
Last time I checked, you couldn't use mp3's as ring tones or bluetooth anybody else that doesn't also own a iPhone 




troyguitar said:


> I have a $100 mount for my car, a $150 speaker dock, and 4 regular charging cables ($5 each?) for the 4S plus a $30 waterproof armband for running... all of which become useless with the 5. So that's around $300 in accessories that need to be replaced whenever companies get around to making replacements. I'm guessing most decent stuff will not be available right away.



If you read far enough down the live update thing they are selling/supplying adaptors for them so you can still use old accessories.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 12, 2012)

Considering how "watered down" the specs of the two year old iPhone 4, and even the 4S, you'd get similar power from a recent, lower spec'd Android handset, which are the ones with the smaller (3" on average) screens. Granted the package isn't as attractive and certainly isn't up-market. 

The 4 were little more than attractive wrappers on an awesome OS. The hardware was far from exceptional, even when it was first released. 

Take a look at the Samsung Galaxy Y: Phone Size - Phone size comparison made easy!


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 12, 2012)

A5phyx1at1on said:


> The only thing I can pick thats "watered down" with a Galaxy S3 is the plastic casing.
> .


 






Way too big. Not a comparable product.


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 12, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Take a look at the Samsung Galaxy Y: Phone Size - Phone size comparison made easy!


 
320x240 resolution vs 960x640... not a comparable product


----------



## AmbienT (Sep 12, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Way too big. Not a comparable product.



I suppose that's completely down to personal preference and reasons for using it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 12, 2012)

How about the Galaxy W? The screen resolution is 800x480, so a little better, and while the screen may be a bit bigger than the iPhone, the bezel is smaller so the phone itself is smaller.

EDIT: Correction, the GW is .01" taller, .04" wider, and .08" thicker than the previous two iterations of iPhone, but you have to admit it's darn close.


----------



## Labrie (Sep 12, 2012)

Well maybe I don't use a lot of accessories so I won't be affected as much as someone like yourself. They are making adapters though. I occasionally use my dock/alarm clock but once I updated to iOS 5, the dock would no longer recognize and charge my phone. I have also always been annoyed that bluetooth was buried in the settings app. Hopefully with Siri now being able to open apps, that problem might be fixed.


----------



## AmbienT (Sep 12, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Way too big. Not a comparable product.




Sorry for the sloppy mock-up, but to me it looks like the GS3 adds much more screen with barely any more actual bulk to the phone, they had to put the bigger battery and quad core processor


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 12, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> How about the Galaxy W? The screen resolution is 800x480, so a little better, and while the screen may be a bit bigger than the iPhone, the bezel is smaller so the phone itself is smaller.
> 
> EDIT: Correction, the GW is .01" taller, .04" wider, and .08" thicker than the previous two iterations of iPhone, but you have to admit it's darn close.


 
Yep, it's very close. But it illustrates my point: compare the rest of its specs to a 4S and it is generally the same or worse. Only the huge-ass Android devices have better specs than a 4S/5. The people making claims that Android has been ahead of Apple in specs for a long time conveniently ignore the fact that the Apple devices remain largely superior if you take size into account.

I have a laptop that I carry with me 90% of the time and it blows away any Android device in power and screen size, but I'm not claiming that Samsung is lagging behind Dell 

(I actually hate Apple, but for my uses they make the best phone. I wish someone made an Android phone that was better than an iPhone without being bigger)


----------



## synrgy (Sep 12, 2012)

(source = http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2012/09/04/its-official-sept-12-is-iphone-5-day.aspx)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 12, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Yep, it's very close. But it illustrates my point: compare the rest of its specs to a 4S and it is generally the same or worse. Only the huge-ass Android devices have better specs than a 4S/5. The people making claims that Android has been ahead of Apple in specs for a long time conveniently ignore the fact that the Apple devices remain largely superior if you take size into account.
> 
> I have a laptop that I carry with me 90% of the time and it blows away any Android device in power and screen size, but I'm not claiming that Samsung is lagging behind Dell
> 
> (I actually hate Apple, but for my uses they make the best phone. I wish someone made an Android phone that was better than an iPhone without being bigger)



I guess it depends on what defines "superior" when it comes to the size of the device. If someone wants a larger screen than you can't say the Apple range is "superior", even if you yourself prefer a smaller form factor. 

If "for your uses" means "small", then yes, the iPhone's older versions are arguably the best featured when it comes to resolution and rear facing camera.


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 12, 2012)

Superior as in per size. Comparing a 3" device to a 5" device makes no sense, it's like comparing a Ford Ranger to an F350. They're not comparable products.

You can only directly compare a 4S to something like that Galaxy W, not an S3. And against the Galaxy W the 4S is not really lacking at all.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 12, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Superior as in per size. Comparing a 3" device to a 5" device makes no sense, it's like comparing a Ford Ranger to an F350. They're not comparable products.
> 
> You can only directly compare a 4S to something like that Galaxy W, not an S3. And against the Galaxy W the 4S is not really lacking at all.



Maybe I just have huge hands and/or pockets, but there really isn't a huge advantage to having a smaller device. In fact, since my Infuse is just as thin and weighs about the same (in fact the iPhone 4S is a fraction thicker and heavier) as an iPhone it doesn't feel any heftier when carried. The screen is significantly bigger at 4.5", but the bezel is much, much smaller.

If it makes you feel better, I'll start saying pound for pound. As the SIII is a lighter phone with much better features.


----------



## AmbienT (Sep 12, 2012)

I think the S2 and the 4s are more comparable, considering they were rival competition phones before the S3 and new HTC's came out, Although that black aluminium iPhone looks mighty sexy honestly.

Regardless, I'm glad Apple didn't make an underspec'd phone like I thought they were going to and just pre-install instagram or something to keep the hip kids and fanboys happy


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 12, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Maybe I just have huge hands and/or pockets, but there really isn't a huge advantage to having a smaller device. In fact, since my Infuse is just as thin and weighs about the same (in fact the iPhone 4S is a fraction thicker and heavier) as an iPhone it doesn't feel any heftier when carried. The screen is significantly bigger at 4.5", but the bezel is much, much smaller.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I'll start saying pound for pound. As the SIII is a lighter phone with much better features.



I'd actually prefer a thicker and heavier device if it meant some combination of a bigger battery, better heat dissipation, better speaker(s), and better build quality. Length/width is the most annoying dimension when it comes to fitting the phone in my pocket (and of course that's what they increased with the 5 ). Maybe I need to start wearing baggy cargo shorts every day so I can fit a tablet in my pocket 

Does anyone actually care about weight? The weight of all phones could be doubled and it would make no difference in ease of use/transport...


----------



## AmbienT (Sep 12, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I'd actually prefer a thicker and heavier device if it meant some combination of a bigger battery, better heat dissipation, better speaker(s), and better build quality. Length/width is the most annoying dimension when it comes to fitting the phone in my pocket (and of course that's what they increased with the 5 ). Maybe I need to start wearing baggy cargo shorts every day so I can fit a tablet in my pocket
> 
> Does anyone actually care about weight? The weight of all phones could be doubled and it would make no difference in ease of use/transport...



I don't know why they make such a big deal over weight, Personally I prefer a phone that have a heavier/solid feel to it.

All this fuss over an extra 3.81cm of screen in your pocket  All of this is negligible considering that you would carry around a wallet that is twice as wide


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 12, 2012)

MN Fire Hose Chinos - Duluth Trading

Best work pants ever. They easily fit my "tablet".  

All jokes aside, I think it just comes down to everyone's differing needs. If I had to fill out half the forms I do on the run on a 3.5" or smaller screen I'd have to take advantage of the company health plan's vision package. 

Have you considered Windows Phone Troy? That new Lumina 920 is looking badass and it isn't too big either.


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 12, 2012)

A5phyx1at1on said:


> All this fuss over an extra 3.81cm of screen in your pocket  All of this is negligible considering that you would carry around a wallet that is twice as wide



I do not carry my wallet on me, precisely because it is too big to comfortably carry in my pocket. It stays in my car or my briefcase. Here's my work phone, which is shorter than the 4S, which is shorter than the 5, shoved all the way to the bottom of the pocket in my favorite jeans:







As you can see, the 4S is borderline too big and the 5 will indeed be too big despite being smaller than the good Android devices.



MaxOfMetal said:


> All jokes aside, I think it just comes down to everyone's differing needs. If I had to fill out half the forms I do on the run on a 3.5" or smaller screen I'd have to take advantage of the company health plan's vision package.
> 
> Have you considered Windows Phone Troy? That new Lumina 920 is looking badass and it isn't too big either.



I agree, I'm just annoyed that everyone keeps making the fully-featured devices bigger and bigger. If companies made smaller devices available with similar features, I wouldn't care so much.

Realistically I'm fine just sticking with the 4S for the foreseeable future. I just worry that there will never be a good upgrade option for it that sticks to a similar footprint.

Apparently the answer is to just carry a purse, then who fucking cares how big they make everything


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 12, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Apparently the answer is to just carry a purse, then who fucking cares how big they make everything


No room for a wallet - get a CC+ Cash clip

Or you could stop wearing fucking skinny jeans


----------



## MFB (Sep 12, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Just carry a purse, then who fucking cares how big they make everything



Girlfriend please, what you need is one of these


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 12, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> No room for a wallet - get a CC+ Cash clip
> 
> Or you could stop wearing fucking skinny jeans



Who needs cash? I just carry a debit card in between the iphone and the blackberry, adding in the driver's license if I need ID for anything.

and they're far from skinny, just fairly fitted above the knee and boot cut below. I'm basically still in the 70's for jeans, not the current skinny crap


----------



## CrownofWorms (Sep 12, 2012)

It looks just like the iphone4. Specs are better, but then again I m not all that interested in another apple product since it doesn't impress me at all


----------



## leandroab (Sep 12, 2012)

I own a galaxy S3. Yeah it could be a little bit smaller. 4.8" is kinda big, but then android is way better than iOS (my opinion)

I've used an iPhone for 2 years. The week I got the S3 I was way more impressed. Everything I wanted to do/download I could. There was no "oh no, apple doesn't support X". Hell I have fucking winamp in my god damn phone now.

iPhone is a great phone, but it doesn't justify the price.


----------



## Watty (Sep 12, 2012)

leandroab said:


> but then android is way better than iOS ....Everything I wanted to do/download I could.



...Jailbreak it? You can do pretty much anything on it after that; heck, it's got better specs than some people's home computers. 



leandroab said:


> iPhone is a great phone, but it doesn't justify the price.



Aren't most smartphones in this same category the exact same price for almost the same specs (excepting the storage size)? The Galaxy S3 seems a prime point of comparison with almost identical specs for the same price. 

Can you get a free smart phone with two year activation? Sure. Does it compare to either device mentioned? No. Not even close.

I also view it as an investment in a music player. I was sick and tired of carrying around an iPod and a phone, and no other phone's music player does as much for me as the iPhone's interface.


----------



## Breakdown (Sep 12, 2012)

leandroab said:


> iPhone is a great phone, but it doesn't justify the price.



I think that the s3 and the iphone are the same price.


----------



## Pav (Sep 12, 2012)

I own an HTC Evo 4G LTE, one of, if not THE largest smartphone on the market.

I fucking love it.

Personally, I feel the arguments over phone size are a little overblown. I wear skinny jeans and even with a huge Otterbox encasing my phone, it fits in my pocket no problem.  (then again skinny jeans =/= skintight)

I also despise Mac's OS, so the only thing that could sway me toward an iPhone would be a ridiculously low price, which isn't in Apple's playbook.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Labrie (Sep 13, 2012)

Most of the iPhone hate I've heard seems to come from people that don't use iPhone's. Just use what you like. While everyone is hating, I'll be using one, enjoying it, and moving on with my life.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Sep 13, 2012)

I love how the only examples of how Android is superior is the screen size. And when one person says they prefer the smaller screen of the iPhone everyone tries to convince him that the screens aren't that much bigger. 

Oh and there was one other that liked that he can put warez on his phone.

A lot of Apple hate here.


----------



## ZEBOV (Sep 13, 2012)

"herpa derp android phones haz better spex then iphones herpa derp."
"derpa herp iphones fit more features in a smaller package herpa derp."

That's half of this thread. Shut the fuck up about it. Just like what you like and be done with it!
And then there's:
"herpa fuggin derp my laptop is better than any android herpa fuggin derp."
No one cares about your laptop. (unless it's a really high end Asus, MSI, Apple Macbook Pro, IBuyPower, and maybe Razor)


----------



## Guitarwizard (Sep 13, 2012)

Azathoth43 said:


> I love how the only examples of how Android is superior is the screen size.



And the CPU. And the ability to change battery and sd-card. And the price.
And the absence of iTunes. And the overall compatibility with different accessories and other devices.

I had an iPhone 4 for 2 years and now own an HTC One x (quadcore-version).
I'm not bitching about it, as said before, everyone should use what he likes to use. But it is a fact that with every apple product (phones, laptops, computers), you pay much more for less performance. What you do get in return, though, is stunning design. And I must add, that iPhone 5 looks sexy.
Won't ever buy it though, as I just really dislike the whole marketing-machinery and fanboyism behind it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 13, 2012)

Azathoth43 said:


> I love how the only examples of how Android is superior is the screen size.



I think you read the thread backwards, someone was saying the only advantage to the iPhone was the smaller package it comes in compared to "tablet sized" Android devices. 

The only thing the iPhone has is pixel density and the OS, which is going to vary per person. I enjoyed iOS immensely when I owned my original iPhone, 3G, and 3GS. I liked it a whole lot better once I jail broke it. 

Though, I like the Android platform right out of the box. Neither of the Android phones I've has since made me feel like I needed to root the device (the Android equivalent to jail breaking). The fact the two Android phones I've bought after the iPhones I owned were cheaper, more powerful, and more feature laden was what sold me. 

I had the option to get an iPhone 4S for super cheap through my company, and I passed. There's just no going back once you get a powerful Android phone. 

YMMV


----------



## Xaios (Sep 13, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I have a $100 mount for my car, a $150 speaker dock, and 4 regular charging cables ($5 each?) for the 4S plus a $30 waterproof armband for running... all of which become useless with the 5. So that's around $300 in accessories that need to be replaced whenever companies get around to making replacements. I'm guessing most decent stuff will not be available right away.



I know that this is going to seem totally outlandish, but... how about just not upgrading yet? 

Changes in architecture happen, it's a necessary part of progress. If it didn't, we'd still be using PCI video cards and ISA NICs. However, if what you currently have is still sufficient for your purposes, there's really no need to change it.


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm not going to upgrade yet. What annoys me is that I now will not be able to upgrade EVER without replacing everything I own, all of which was bought in the past year. I'm sure it will be less than a year before new goodies and updates will not be compatible with 4S.

A big reason I went with Apple is that they had not changed the form factor in awhile and the connector ever. 

Then of course both change as soon as I get one, sometimes I swear the whole world is just trying to screw with me


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Sep 13, 2012)

One of my biggest pet peeves is the memory aspect of the iphone vs. S3. I've had iphones (3G and 4) for the last few years and I'm sick of having to carry my iPhone AND my iPod Classic just to listen to all of my music in the car and on the go. If I bought a 64gb iPhone I'd be okay to cover all music, apps, photos, etc., but $400 for that! I'm seriously considering an S3 ($179 on amazon) and 32gb SD card for $20. And hell, if I get a Note II then I won't need to buy a tablet either!


----------



## Xaios (Sep 13, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Then of course both change as soon as I get one, sometimes I swear the whole world is just trying to screw with me



Haha, that's silly. 


...


*click* Hello, Mr. Cook? He's onto us...


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 13, 2012)

Meh, I'm not going to debate a thing. I have a 4, my contract with AT&T expired in February so tomorrow I'll be pre-ordering the 5 (the better camera, A6 chip and LTE alone make it worthwhile to me) and moving to Verizon.  For me, that's good enough. I've used Android phones before, they're not bad, but I still prefer iOS (I don't even mess with jailbreaking anymore because nothing I would like to do on the phone is lacking, other than Flash support but that's a non-issue for me anyway).


----------



## Winspear (Sep 13, 2012)

I just...I just don't understand phones


----------



## spattergrind (Sep 13, 2012)

I was excited at first. Then became on the fence about getting one. To probably not going to get it. 
I was going to upgrade early to get it and sell my 4s.

The reason I'm probably not going to get it is:
iOS 6 is coming out which means (besides the camera, screen, and design) I'm going to have the same features as the 5.

Judging by this:


synrgy said:


>


My upgrade is next summer so I could just wait for the 5s.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 13, 2012)

spattergrind said:


> I
> iOS 6 is coming out which means (besides the camera, screen, and design) I'm going to have the same features as the 5.


 
Not if you want 4G. 

The 5 is, especially compared to the last iteration, quite the upgrade.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Sicarius (Sep 13, 2012)

I got a Storm when they first came out, and upgraded to the Storm 2 after my phone was stolen. I loved black berry, but my phone was starting to get old, and I was disappointed that RIM wasn't going to offer software updates on my phone anymore and have since replaced it with a new version of the Torch.

So, I got a HTC Incredible after reading some reviews, and noticing how well picture quality was. I was never a big Android fan, I don't like that google is offering an OS to any and all devices regardless of quality. It's just out there, do what you want to it, there's no standardization.

I hate my phone, I hate that if I don't buy a new "flagship" phone every upgrade cycle on Android that my phone won't be supported. I don't like that the HTC One X and EVO 4G LTEs are massive. I don't need something like that at all. That's why I got an Incredible: It wasn't expensive, it was small, and thinner than what I had currently, while being more powerful. 

I read the updates, and I'll get the iPhone 5. It's tall as balls, but, maybe it'll suit me better. I like what it has to offer, and I don't use but maybe 6 apps? So the app store differences make no difference to me.

The one thing I'm pissed off about is Verizon's Shared Data plans. For my phone it's going to be $100 before taxes. Just so I can upgrade into a 4G phone, and have the minimum 2GB of data. My current bill with my discounts from working for a college is roughly $88/month (unlimited text, unlimited data[grandfathered], and the basic 450 minutes). I can only hope that my bill stays close to tjat, because none of the other carriers offer a similar or better discount than what Verizon gives me.


----------



## AmbienT (Sep 13, 2012)

djpharoah said:


>




Probably the most worthwhile video I've ever watched


----------



## leandroab (Sep 13, 2012)

Watty said:


> ...Jailbreak it? You can do pretty much anything on it after that; heck, it's got better specs than some people's home computers.



I jailbreaked both my iphones. I still like android better (not even rooted).



Breakdown said:


> I think that the s3 and the iphone are the same price.



Not where I live.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 14, 2012)

I have a droid bionic and I got it when it first came out, I fucking hate this thing and will be making the switch when my contract is over.


----------



## Lirtle (Sep 14, 2012)

Preordered just a couple of hours ago... Apple haters hate on.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Sep 14, 2012)

Here's another pic to lighten the mood here.


----------



## sentagoda (Sep 14, 2012)

Dissapointed about no NFC. And LTE most likely not being supported in Norway. Otherwise it was as expected.


----------



## Aevolve (Sep 14, 2012)

Just a note to Android users:
You haven't really gotten the most out of your Android without having it rooted. It expands the mod possibilities by 20x.

Also-  the size arguments as to why the iphone's better... I have no pair of pants/shorts that find difficulty accommodating my Android, nor have I heard from any of my friends with the S3 or Evo 4GLTE that they've had any problems. I'll definitely take monumentally better specs over a phone being 1" more portable.



> djpharoah


Pretty much the reason why I believe iPhones are so popular. Group think.


----------



## Sicarius (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't have a need to root my phone, I'm not going to Jailbreak my iPhone, either.

Is a majority of it group think? Sure, the video from Jimmy Kimmel is proof of that.

For me, I'm tired of Android, I don't have a need to root the phone, I don't care enough to do it. I loved my Storm 2, but they're not pushing into 4G LTE, and they're taking too long on their new mOS. So, the iPhone is my next stop in the smart phone hunt. And if I don't like it, I'll give a Nokia 920 a go.


----------



## Fiction (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm with Troy I like the smaller phones.

But doesn't bother me too much, The S3 is too big for my fancy and the iPhone does everything I want, this month is my last month of my iPhone 4 contract so i'll see if I want to upgrade or just drop the contract and get pre-paid.

E:


----------



## MFB (Sep 14, 2012)

Put me down for a pair of iNunchucks, I mean, the iPhone 30!


----------



## flint757 (Sep 15, 2012)

A5phyx1at1on said:


> I agree, although admittedly I do kind of like the "universal direction" usb idea, Apple users having to buy a separate adaptor for their existing accessories aren't going to be happy either.
> 
> Honestly I wish Samsung just made metal housing for their phones so they didn't feel so flimsy



The plastic housing is actually safer for the glass and doesn't feel the least bit cheap. The back comes off really easy too which is nice as I have plenty of SD cards and an extra battery and yet feels sturdy when on.

Is it really relevant these days when most people put cases on their phone. In any case plastic is not only safer for the screen, but generally has less connectivity problems as well.


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 15, 2012)

I never use a case on my phone, just don't beat the shit out of it and it will last physically longer than it will last electronically.


----------



## Fiction (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a case on my iPhone 4 and i've played hacky-sack with it several times, dropped it on my concrete floor >50 times, dropped it on tiles at work probably 20 times and have used it as a throwing weapon (shins, face etc..), and the screen has not shattered.

My favourite was when I was having an argument (Friendly discussion ) with a galaxy user who claims iPhones break from wind, and then frisbee-ing it about 20m across a grass field.

Its more fun this way.


----------



## flint757 (Sep 15, 2012)

Dude I have a camera that I can supposedly run over and freeze in ice with no problem and still try my best not to mess it up. 

And here you are playing frisbee with a phone.


----------



## Sicarius (Sep 15, 2012)

That iPhone 20 sure would make taking pictures at shows really convenient.. especially with a "periscope mode"..


----------



## MFB (Sep 15, 2012)

Now that I think about it, I can't wait for the day we go back to flip phones; but each side will be it's own phone. Two phones, one cost, double the apps/storage!


----------



## flint757 (Sep 15, 2012)

MFB said:


> Now that I think about it, I can't wait for the day we go back to flip phones; but each side will be it's own phone. Two phones, one cost, double the apps/storage!



Like a more compact DS it sounds like.


----------



## MFB (Sep 15, 2012)

Sure, whatever, BUT I HAD THE IDEA FIRST!

See you suckers at the bank.


----------



## Labrie (Sep 16, 2012)

I retract parts of my previous post. I'm currently playing with the new blackberry 10 device and it is definitely worth waiting for!


----------



## Sicarius (Sep 16, 2012)

That is if they can get it to market with 4G LTE before they completely pull out of the consumer market.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 16, 2012)

MFB said:


> Now that I think about it, I can't wait for the day we go back to flip phones; but each side will be it's own phone. Two phones, one cost, double the apps/storage!



Look up the Kyocera Echo.


----------



## MFB (Sep 16, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Look up the Kyocera Echo.



I'll see them in court!


----------



## flint757 (Sep 16, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Look up the Kyocera Echo.



That is actually pretty cool, I'd never by it, but cool.

Like I said though looks like a more expensive version of the nintendo DS. 

It'd be nice to have two screens working together and yet independently like texting while checking emails, watching movies or playing a game.


----------

